

Show HN: Share "The Magazine" (the-magazine.org) articles - dtorres
http://themagazine.dtorres.me
This will let you share an entire article of The Magazine (the-magazine.org) instead of just an excerpt.<p>To do it you must input the last four words of the article you want to share.
======
opminion
You will waste less time and attention of Hacker News readers by adding a
short description of what this is, and a link to the original magazine
(rememember that it being called "the magazine" is already confusing when out
of context).

~~~
dtorres
Thanks, I've added detail and will remember the next time I submit something.

